# AL



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Given the post i have just seen and reported....can we have some sort of disclosure about agree'ing to be of adult age before allowing access...joke or not...it ain't fekkin funny:cursing:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Whats happened ? Dont like to see one of my favorite members upset :wub:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He was winding you up Ser but like you say not funny.


----------

